# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  Ülkücülüğümüz nedir?

## ceydaaa

33609ulkucu2.jpgÜlkücülüğümüz; Türk milletini en kısa yoldan en kısa zamanda modern uygarlığın en üst seviyesine çıkarmak; mutlu, müreffeh hale getirmek; bağımsız, özgür, kendi haklarına sahip bir hayata kavuşturmaktır. 
Kişilere hürriyet, milletlere istiklâl başta gelen prensiplerimizdendir. İnsanlar hür ve eşit haklara sahip olarak doğarlar. Kabiliyet ve görevlerinin dışında insanlar haklarına tam olarak sahip kılınmalıdırlar. Toplum içerisinde insanlar kişisel liyakat ve kabiliyetlerine göre görevlendirilmeli ve bir sıraya konulmalıdır.
Bütün bunlarla beraber ayrımsız olarak herkese bir imkân eşitliği sağlanmalıdır. İmkân eşitliği derken mücerret anlamda bir eşitlik anlaşılmamalıdır. 
Bu ülkücülüğümüzün içine bu günkü sınırlarımızın dışında bulunan Türklere ait herhangi bir şey girer mi? 
Türk adı taşıyan herkes bizim sevgi ve ilgimizin çevresi içindedir. Bundan vazgeçemeyiz. Bu her milletin tabiî hakkı olduğu gibi Türk milletinin de tabii hakkıdır.
Bu günün Birleşmiş Milletler Anayasası, yeryüzünde yaşayan her millete "kendi mukadderatına hâkim olma" (şelf determination) dedikleri prensibi kutsal bir prensip olarak ilân etmiştir. Bugün Afrika'da yaşayan ve bugüne kadar hiçbir bağımsız devlet kuramamış olan Zencilere dahi, kendi mukadderatına hâkim olma (şelf determination) hakkı kutsal bir hak olarak tanınır ve bunların her biri yabancı boyunduruğundan, sömürgecilerin elinden kurtulup bağımsızlığını alırken, başkalarının boyunduruğu altında tutsak bulunan Türklerin tutsaklıktan kurtulmasını istemek, dilemek, bunun için iyi niyetler taşımak, Türk olan herkes için en tabiî ve kutsal bir haktır. Fakat biz ülkücülüğümüzde daima gerçekçi olmayı ve girişilecek faaliyetlerde Türkiye'yi hiçbir zaman tehlikelere, risklere, , maceralara sürüklemeyecek bir yol üzerinde bulunmayı esas kabul ederiz. 

Ülkücülüğümüz bir macera fikri değildir. Ülkücülüğümüz, Türk milletinin en kısa, yoldan, en kısa zamanda modern uygarlığın en üst kademesine yükseltilmesi, müreffeh, mutlu bir hayata erdirilmesi, kendi gücüyle ayakta durabilecek bir hâle getirilmesi ve her çeşit korkudan, baskıdan uzak olarak, hür, müstakil yaşaması ülküsüdür. Bu ülkü aynı zamanda Türk olan herkese karşı ilgi ve sevgi göstermeyi, onların mutluluğunu dilemeyi ve onların mutluluğunu, Türkiye'yi risklere, tehlikelere maruz bırakmadan, bırakmaksızın, bırakmamak şartıyla sağlamaya çalışmayı içine alan bir ülkücülüktür.

----------

